# Large Ryukin won't eat.



## CristolKat (Mar 16, 2007)

I recently acquired a large (grapefruit sized) ryukin from Craigslist. I've had her for about four days now. I didn't try feeding her for the first two days - making sure she wasn't overly stressed from the hour trip it took to get her home. Day three I soaked some pellets but she didn't go for them, so I tried a small amount of thawed bloodworms (since no fish I know of would turn down bloodworms). She didn't go for those either. Today I tried a few small pieces of garlic and again no she didn't go for it. I tried force feeding her some peas with a bit a salt in them but she spit them out.

She doesn't seem to be exhibiting any signs of swim bladder or buoyancy issues. She's swimming fine and keeping upright.

I'm currently housing her in a ~20g quarantine tank with ample air, a sponge filter and heater (temp @ ~76F) with water changes as needed (about every other day so far).

Any ideas as to how to get her to eat or why she isn't eating would greatly appreciated! Thank You!


----------

